# Audi TT 225 vacuum reservoir / vacuum lines



## HahGaaay (Jun 5, 2013)

First off I'd like to apologize for doing anything dumb. Ie. posting in the wrong place/ asking dumb questions. I'm not on here too often. Anyway, i would like to relocate or totally remove the vacuum reservoir and the cluster of Vac lines on top of the valve cover. I've been searching for a DIY but I can't find one, if anyone has done this and can kind of tell me how you did it, your help would be greatly appreciated. Its not a show car, I just dont like that cluster of hoses.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

HahGaaay said:


> First off I'd like to apologize for doing anything dumb. Ie. posting in the wrong place/ asking dumb questions. I'm not on here too often. Anyway, i would like to relocate or totally remove the vacuum reservoir and the cluster of Vac lines on top of the valve cover. I've been searching for a DIY but I can't find one, if anyone has done this and can kind of tell me how you did it, your help would be greatly appreciated. Its not a show car, I just dont like that cluster of hoses.


If you can don't have emission laws or know a Guy who can pass your car do this http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4893472-DIY-Ultimate-SAI-N249-PCV-EVAP-Delete
What I'm doing soon really cleans things up 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

If you can't delete it for legal emissions reasons, the solenoids can all be relocated to underneath the bracket on the front of the manifold and receive a vac source from the ports under the manifold. The reservoir can be deleted completely if you run a vac line straight to the DV. Why Audi put it all on top of the valve cover instead of under the intake manifold like all the other 1.8T's is beyond me.


----------

